# 25 gigs online storage for life free



## goldsilverpro (Aug 27, 2012)

I just signed up for this but haven't tried it. I've been looking for the simplest way that I can share the 5 gigs of PM articles, books, etc. that I have accumulated over the years and this might be the answer.

http://www.carolsvault.com/get-a-free-25-gb-box-account-instead-of-5-gb/

I got this from Gizmo's free software evaluation site. I've been using his recommendations for several years with nary a problem.

https://www.techsupportalert.com/


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the post, I'm going to check it out, 25 gigs is a lot more than I am getting for free now.

I am using dropbox

https://www.dropbox.com/

All the pictures I post on this forum are shared from a public folder in my dropbox. I am currently getting 5 gigs for free but I have been with them since the start. You might be interested in adding this as another place to store information in the cloud. When I take a picture with my Android phone it automatically uploads into a picture folder that I can then instantly access on my computer. But like I said, the amount of free space isn't anywhere close to 25 gigs.

Thank you for the post!

Scott


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 27, 2012)

There is an Android app as well, looks like this is a much better deal than dropbox that I have been using.

Nice post

Thank you again!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 27, 2012)

Here's 30 of those storage sites. I notice the 1st link is 50 gigs.

http://www.carolsvault.com/30-file-share-and-drop-bookmarks/


----------

